# Abnormal EKG, breathlessness, chest pain



## Stac3y (Jun 10, 2016)

I had a "Heartwise" physical a couple of weeks ago, and the EKG was abnormal. The doctor said it wasn't a severe deviation, but that it appeared to indicate that the lower part of my heart is stressed and not beating as hard as it should. (My thyroid also appears to be bigger on one side than it should be.) He referred me for a heart ultrasound to explore further, but it isn't scheduled for another 2 weeks. I asked if that's why I've been getting out of breath so much lately; he said it probably is. He told me I can do "normal activity," but I don't think he's aware of the level of intensity of sparring, especially competitively. He may not even know that I train--I was so shocked (never had an abnormal EKG before) that I didn't mention it.

So now I'm not sure how hard to train. I can spar for about a minute before I feel like I'm going to die (can't breathe, chest hurts, sometimes see spots), and every time I finish a kata I feel the same. Sometimes my fingernails turn blue; occasionally my lips get a bluish cast. Are sparring and intense competitive forms considered "normal activity" for a 48 year old?

Opinions?


----------



## Flatfish (Jun 10, 2016)

I am not an MD but to me "normal activity" would mean I can go about my day, not necessarily do something as intensive as sparring. And honestly, the level of shortness of breath you describe would worry me. I would take it a bit easy until you and your doc have a bit more information about what's going on with you. Hopefully there will be a quick and easy solution to it and you can go back to training,

And anything I said has nothing to do with your age at all.

Best of luck, health stuff sucks.


----------



## Dirty Dog (Jun 11, 2016)

What you're describing sounds as if your EKG showed signs of ventricular hypertrophy. 
No, they are not "normal activity". If I sent you home from my ER and said "normal activity" I'd mean no heavy exertion. If you're doing things that are causing cyanosis, you need to stop doing them immediately until your condition is fully evaluated by a cardiologist.
You're scheduled for an echocardiogram, and it might be a good idea to have a stress echo (that may well be what they're planning).
There are certainly treatments for the effects of ventricular hypertrophy, but the first step is trying to identify the cause and severity of the problem.


----------



## Brian King (Jun 12, 2016)

It is not about age it is about 'listening' to your body. Blue lips and finger tips are not normal and are signs that your body is now screaming at you. If I was in your shoes I would limit training that raises the heart rate until I know more reliable information of what exactly is going on and how I can treat or improve whatever the condition is. I would seek training within my system that I can safely do until that time when I can return to more 'intense' training. Everyone becomes an expert on their own medical conditions - I would learn as much as I could about the causes, treatments, and programs available.

At 48 you already know that life has a way of throwing us lessons. I feel it is always best to face them and learn what we can about ourselves during our situations.
_*"You're never find a better sparring partner than adversity." Golda Meir  *_
Good luck with the testing and whatever treatment regime you will be following.

Hoping for a good prognosis
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Buka (Jun 12, 2016)

Stac3y said:


> He told me I can do "normal activity," but I don't think he's aware of the level of intensity of sparring, especially competitively. He may not even know that I train--I was so shocked (never had an abnormal EKG before) that I didn't mention it.
> Opinions?



Stacy....it's best to mention it to him, in great detail.

I wish you the best of luck, and please keep us posted.


----------



## JR 137 (Jun 13, 2016)

I agree with what the other posters have said.  Easier said than done, but I'd stop training.  In the whole grand scheme of things, it's only a few weeks.  MA will be there when it's safe to return.  If you overdo it, the best case scenario is you increased the amount of time you need to rest.  I'm sure you can figure out what worse case scenarios can be.


----------

